# تعريف مبسط بالهندسة الطبية



## yamenshahin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

هندسة طبية حيوية
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الانسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى قسمين اساسيين هما صناعة اعضاء بشرية والقسم الثاني هو الاجهزة الطبية وتصنيعها بما يتلائم مع جسم الانسان فهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة فمهندس الطب الحياتي يجب ان يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف مصنع او عضو او جهاز طبي

تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر...كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم . تقسم الاجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصيةمثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج


من الشائع الظن أن الهندسة الطبية تقتصر على الأجهزة الطبية و صيانتها ولكن هناك مجالات أخرى للهندسة الطبية مثل إدارة المشافي, أطراف صناعية, أعضاء صناعية وغيرها الهندسة الطبية تسخر الفيزياء والكيمياء والرياضيات واساسيات الهندسة لدراسة الاحياء اي الجسم البشري في الاغلب للوصول إلى مراحل متقدمه في دراسة هذا الجسم ودراسة الامراض التي يواجهها للعمل على توفير سبل أفضل لصحه جيده والمساعده على معالجة هذه الامراض


 الاجهزه الطبية:هي اجهزه كهربائيه,ميكانيكيه... تساعد الاطباء على القيام بعملهم على اكمل وجه وتساعد المرضى على الشفاء بشكل أفضل وتوفر الراحه التامه وتساعد بشكل كبير جدا على تشخيص الامراض خصوصا الاورام الموجوده في داخل الجسم والتي لا يمكن التكهن بوجودها بدون هذه الاجهزه

امثله على الاجهزه الطبية منظم ضربات القلب,جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ،جهاز التصوير الطبقي,جهاز التخدير...


ما هي الهندسة الطبية ؟ الهندسة الطبية هي علم يجمع بين علوم الهندسة (الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و الالكترونية و الحاسوبية ) و بين العلوم الطبية الحيوية و الفيزيولوجية,حيث تطبق النظريات و التقنيات الهندسية المتقدمة للتعامل و تحليل و حل المشكلات الطبية الحيوية .و ذلك من خلال تصميم أدوات و أجهزة مناسبة لقياس المنظومات الفيزيولوجية و الحيوية و فهمها و تطوير أجهزة قادرة على معالجة الأمراض و التعامل معها ،مما يتطلب دراسة طريقة عمل هذه الأجهزة و صيانتها و نمذجتها . الهندسة الطبية تتيح بشكل كبير و الابداع و التطوير و الاختراع,و ذلك لتنوع المجالات الطبية و لضخامة المنظومات الفيزيولوجية (الجسم البشري ) التي يتعامل معها هذا المجال من الهندسة ، علما ان أكثر التقنيات رقيا و تقدما و أغلاها ثمنا تستخدم في مجالين ، أحدهما الهندسة الطبية . Jews like money.

أين يعمل المهندس الطبي ؟يعمل المهندس الطبي في المشافي و العيادات لتجهيزها بالمعدات و الأجهزة (بعد تحديد الخصائص المطلوبة ) و صيانتها, و أيضا بالشركات الطبية المتخصصة بصناعة الأجهزة الطبية (غير موجود منها بسورية حاليا ) أو تلك المتخصصة بصيانة الأجهزة الطبية و بيعها أو مراكز البحث كالجامعات (التي تبحث في تطوير الأجهزة الطبية و تحليل و فهم و حل المشكلات البيولوجية بشكل أكبر ) .عمل المهندس الطبي متعلق بتخصصه و مجال عمله ، و ذلك بالتعاون مع أطباء و ممرضين و مهندسين من جميع الاختصاصات .

ما هي الحاجة المستقبلية للمهندس الطبي ؟ان التطور المتسارع للتكنولوجيا ،و زيادة الأمراض ، و وجود كثير من المشاكل الطبية و التقنية التي تحتاج إلى حلول ،يؤدي إلى تزايد الطلب على المهندسين الطبيين لأجل التعامل مع المشاكل البيولجية المتزايدة التعقيد و تطوير عمل الأجهزة السابقة للحصول على نتائج أفضل ،فالحاجة للمهندس الطبي تتزايد في كل يوم .


----------



## عمرو الغول (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه وكنت عاوز من حضرتك مساعده وهى ان انا عاوز اتعلم صيانة الأجهزه الطبيه وكنت عاوز اعرف اذا كان ليها دورات او لازم اكون خريج طب او مين يقدر انو يدلنى فى هذا الموضوع واسف انى طولت على حضرتك انا من مصر


----------



## أبو موئل (28 فبراير 2010)

welldone


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (2 مارس 2010)

لله الآمر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي لهذا النقل الموفق


----------

